# Three bucks for a twenty gallon tank ?!



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Title says it , just came back from a garage sale and got what I belive is a twenty gallon long for three dollars !!! :-D

What to do with it !!?? It came with some crappy decorations , lol . Those are flying to the dumpster but this tank is great , just finished cleaning it too 

Mabye a community tank ? Cories , neon tetras , ect ? 

Or a guppy breeding tank ! 

Or mabye just let Jon swim free in their solo ? 

:blueyay:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You. You could do a lot with a 20g long. I personally would use it for more than a single betta, or incorporate the betta into a community. A planted guppy breeding tank would be awesome though. 

Make sure to clean it well, if I were you I would even sterilize it. Good luck, and have fun with it!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I just gave it a really good scrub down and I just finished filling it with very hot water and a spoon of bleach , I'm going to leave it for like 20 min . Another yay , no leakage anywhere ! 

I love the idea of a community with my male betta . I found this chart but I'm not sure if it's 100% because it says that guppies get along with betta which I know isn't right , is the rest correct ? 










I would love this , mabye ... 4 neon tetras , 4 cories , and my betta !


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Guppies actually can be housed with bettas in certain circumstances. That chart is ok, but iffy in some places. 

You could do neons, cories, and a betta, but I would definitely get at least six cories and neons. Both need good sized groups to thrive.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jon, that is amazing price for the tank! I got ya beat tho, I got mine for free off my neighbor.  This isn't a competition though. Anyways, in my 20 long, I have a lot that have been doing well. 6 female bettas, 1 pleco, 3 neons, 3 glowlight tetras, 30 ramshorns snails and a cherry shrimp. I am pretty much stocked for the most part but once my tank develops more I will prolly overstock it with a few more types of tetra, MTS, and shrimp. I can tell you one thing, community tanks are IMO the best. You get to see more variety of your favorite fish, and they all can do different things. Since mine is a community sorority, I have top, middle and bottom dwellers all in one tank and they all do something unique.

Totally take pictures of your progress! I love watching tanks evolve from the glass up.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the chart is right enough but Y "should mean caution, do research" and C should mean "possible but not really the best idea"

And ^+1 tiki snails are great


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sayla,
I don't know who get more enjoyment out of the snails, the fish or myself!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Defiantly !! You could only imagine the happy dance walking to the garage sale xD

Didn't even know what a rasbora fish was , but they are adorable , defiantly getting a few of those !! 

I'm rambling everywhere I want all the fish , lol !


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

AHHHH the little eyes !! So would these be ok ? I think they are harlequin rasboras ?


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I believe they are, but I prefer ember tetras for micro-fish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I believe ember tetras are more sensitive. 

The raspboras are nice, and also need to be in groups (like the tetras and cories). When doing a community tank, remember to have it cycled before all of the stock is added!


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

So jealous.

Kuhli loaches?

That's the first thing I'm getting when I get a tank big enough.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh gosh so much to think about ! I have a couple questions !!
- Can someone find me a reliable link on how to cycle a tank ?
- How do you clean a tank this big ?
- What do these fish all eat ?!
- My betta has always lived alone , will he stress in a community in a new tank ?

I have a basic wish list , not finished yet but these are off the top of my head .
Heater
Filter
Decorations
Gravel
Food for all the fishies !! 
Fishies .... XD ( thinking 6 rasboras , 6 neons , & my betta for now ... )


Shoot this is already getting really expensive !! Let's say I have 50$ currently , I could always add in the future but what would I want first ? Let's say , if I where to go to petco this Friday !


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I love community tanks! I have a male betta in mine. I recommend adding the betta after you have at least some of the other fish in the tank.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Edit from my post above , no filter . I hate the idea of water + electricity when I'm not home ...


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I would say the top 3 things you would need for the tank would be:

gravel/substrate (gravel if you don't have live plants, substrate like flourite or eco-complete for live plants)
heater
filter (you can't turn off the filter if you plan on having a community tank because they rely on fresh clean water to "breath." Bettas can go up to the surface for air so if the filter is off, that is fine for just the bettas).

For cleaning the tank, I use a gravel syphon that you connect to your sink and sucks water and debris out of the tank then has a reverse valve that puts fresh water back in. I use the Aqueon one from Petsmart.

As for food, I use omega 1 betta pellets and omega 1 betta flakes. The tetras go nuts for the flakes and haven't shown any problem with them. The pleco and snails and shrimp mostly eat anything lying around on the tank floor, plants, walls but I also have wafers just in case they want that too. I've caught two of my female bettas eating the wafers but I think they were just curious.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

* deleted *


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Then again some fancy goldfish would be cool ! Mabye 2 of them ? Im still not sure the size of the tank !


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The typical rule for fancy goldfish is that they need 20g for one and then an additional ten gallons for each goldfish. So one in a 20g, two in a 30g, three in a 40g, etc. From what I've read they also like to be in groups, so ideally the smallest you would ever go is 2 in a 30g. You might be able to do two young ones in a twenty gallon with LOADS of filtration but I wouldn't long-term. 

Fancies are cool but I think a tropical community is a more appropriate choice. And you will need a filter, but there's nothing to worry about- I've never heard of electricity from the filter doing any harm.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

You should have no issues at all with running an electric filter, heater and lights on a timer when you are not present. It is a good idea to use a GFCI outlet or plug into a GFCI powerstrip. My husband bought these for me and they work great:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E12ADA/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just press "test" to shut down everything when I do my tank maintenance. 

I can't imagine that you could operate a 20 gallon community without a filter. If you wanted to just put one betta in, perhaps you could just do weekly water changes. You'd still need an electric heater though. 

Look forward to hearing about your progress!


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I would also like to point out that the filter isn't the only thing that will need electricity. The heater, filter, and lights will all need that, also an air pump if you get any form of bubblers n such. So either way with any fish you DO need electricity in such a large tank.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I've had my tropical community going for one month and highly recommend it! Jon might love having so much to do in so much space. My Kanoa had on and off stress stripes until I put him in a the community tank, now he is so happy and never tail-bites or stress-stripes 

my peaceful faves so far:

-celestial pearl danios (wish I had room for these, gorgeous!!)
-neon tetras (very friendly, dashes of blue)
-java loaches (they look like little eels)
-african dwarf frogs (it's fun to feed them bloodworms with my planting tweezers)

As far as fancy goldfish go... my favorite type is the crowned pearlscale


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

You're definitely going to need a filter. I highly recommend the AquaClear 50. I use one of these and a corner sponge filter in my 20 long, but it is pretty heavily planted so I wanted more circulation especially at night since I co2.

Goldfish wouldn't be a good fit for this size of tank. They're happier in something starting more at 30 gallons or 40 gallons for one or two. Not compatible with bettas - as someone else on the forum has put it "it would be like feeding a cheeseburger to a goldie, to a goldie, everything is a cheeseburger" - but there is plenty of smaller fish suitable. 

I'm a lover of corycats and celestial pearl danios, but by bad luck am the keeper of assorted feeder guppies which seem to live in there fairly happily.

If I had 50$ to spend on it, and needed it set up the AquaClear50 filter and an Eheim Jager are what I would order. Light depends on if you plan on keeping plants or not.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I also use the Aquaclear50 and really like it. I use Purigen in the place of carbon.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sorry to the people that are telling me to make it a community , but overall I'm just going to do goldfish . Mabye get 2 babies and upgrade the tank when they get a bit bigger ? I know all of you guys love your community tanks but I like a very simple and plain tank . Thinking black sand and two stacks of white river rocks on each side . I hope you guys stay to hear what I'm doing with the tank . I'm very excited . Ive been doing reaserch all day and all night . Friday I'm going to start purchasing cycling supplies and a filter ( tetra whisper PF10 , has anyone used this ? Is it quiet ? That is my main concern since its going in my room ) and the decorations . 

And thanks for all the information from everyone ! I truly appriciate it !!


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

Jonthefish said:


> AHHHH the little eyes !! So would these be ok ? I think they are harlequin rasboras ?


I have had a few of these fish, with just a minnow, and just a warning, they can get a bit nippy. They are very quick swimmers and when they eat, it almost doesn't look like it because they just hit the water and dart down. Quiet interesting little creatures  I love them, but keep an eye on them. I am currently having to deal with a nipper in my tank who just will not keep his fins to himself! :lol: Oh and they are willing breeders if you get a male and female. I got a shock one day when I saw about 7 little babies swimming at the top. It was odd though because they breed just like bettas, so I was kinda confused as to how they found the right setting to even breed... Thought I had 2 males lol. :lol: Good luck with them if you get some!


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

You won't lose me just because you are going for a simple look. Everyone has different tastes and if you want two small goldfish, go for it! I love goldfish just as much as I love my community sorority. The two filters I have gone through were HOB filters that were both super quiet. The first one I had was the AquaClear 30 and it worked great. The only reason I don't use it anymore is because I upgraded to a HOB filter that has a built in UV light. The HOB I have is the AquaTop 25 (I don't know the filters full product name) with UV Sanitizer. I actually like it a bit more because of the UV addition plus I think it might be a bit more quiet than the AquaClear.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay ! :-D

Also , I've been reading up on fishless cycling , how long has it taken you guys to cycle a 20g ? Does anyone that get their fish supplies at Petco know if they sell cycling kits ? :-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you really want to do goldfish that's fine, but keep in mind you aren't doing what's best for the fish. You're going to need a larger filter than a PF10, too. I'm not a goldfish person but I do know that even when properly stocked they need to be over filtered...


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Jon, I looked up info on that filter - it's rated for a 5-10 gallon aquarium. Goldies are poop machines, that filter isn't going to be strong enough for them.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> If you really want to do goldfish that's fine, but keep in mind you aren't doing what's best for the fish. You're going to need a larger filter than a PF10, too. I'm not a goldfish person but I do know that even when properly stocked they need to be over filtered...


Well they are just fish !!! 

Hahaha just kidding just kidding , I'm not _that_ ignorant !! I'm perfectly fine getting a larger filter then . There is no need to worry for me Im learning more and more about Goldie's by the hour . I've been researching for a long time now .


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't mean to be a debbie downer, but having had goldfish... you may also want to reevaluate your choices for the bottom. With goldfish, it's really just easier not having any substrate at all as it is a double edged sword:

Gravel, they can choke on, but will otherwise rearrange as they see fit. If they're choking on it, you have to go in with tweezers to remove it -or- push it out via q-tip to the gills. Not a fun process. The rule with goldfish is, if they can put it in their mouth, they'll eat it... or try to.

Sand, they like to sift and 'blow' around, often leading to it getting into your filter which will destroy most filters. This also buries any detritus on top into the sand which can lead to bad anaerobic activity beneath the sand... Thus releasing toxic gas bubbles in your fishes face next time they sift that area.

Additionally, 20g is too small for them... Way too small. Goldfish get big, and fast. You'll probably need to rehome them by early next year which means disassembling the tank they're in (and I do so hate that part)...


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I am defiantly not using gravel , but sand ? I usually only see bare bottom tanks or sand bottom tanks ? I didn't know it could mess up a filter . Thank you for telling me that ! But the thing is as you clean the tank you are moving around the sand . My friend has told me to swirl the sand during cleanings to prevent toxicity . 

And I don't mind upgrading once they get big .


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

My pool filter sand settles immediately after a lot of rinsing, but most sands are not that heavy and will get picked up by goldies and blown about easily.


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

This is my favorite youtuber who knows her stuff about goldfish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4-oce1tVHc
check her out. she says a 20 gallon is only good for 1 goldfish, and nothing else, and for a goldfish likes a friend or two, so it might not be the best situation.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

2boys2fish said:


> This is my favorite youtuber who knows her stuff about goldfish.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4-oce1tVHc
> check her out. she says a 20 gallon is only good for 1 goldfish, and nothing else, and for a goldfish likes a friend or two, so it might not be the best situation.


Funny you say that I have been watching her videos all day she is the one who is inspiring me to have goldies . :-D


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, I love her, I love her fat tame goldfish. I'd love to have some, if I had enough room, but I want to try other types of fish too, and goldfish live a LOOOONG time if they are kept well, so I right now my plan is to try out other gentle things that are ok in community tanks so I can experiment find out what I like best.

I plan to have goldfish in an outdoor pool at some point in the near future, though.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Tomorrow is the big day guys !! Getting all the supplies and hopefully an Oranda goldfish  

Going to post a billion pictures !!! I'm soooooo excited !!!


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

YAY!! No idea what an Oranda goldfish is, but I will know once you take pictures. Excited for ya!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> YAY!! No idea what an Oranda goldfish is, but I will know once you take pictures. Excited for ya!


LOL ! Hopefully a goldfish that looks similar to this one !


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh those guys! They wiggle their butts so cute! You should try and get a multi colored one. Then again plain orange is pretty too.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> Oh those guys! They wiggle their butts so cute! You should try and get a multi colored one. Then again plain orange is pretty too.


Honest i dont even know what goldie im getting tomorrow , the first little one to really catch my attention is probably coming home with me ... XD


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_na03tix2jS1s2qu7s.mp4#_=_

Video of the new little girl !! She is a lionhead goldie :-D
Im so happy i could cry . She is beautiful !! Name ideas ? 

Very docile too , when i scooped her out of the bag from the pet store she didn't even flinch ! 

Feeding her soon 

For names i was thinking ponyo !! Typical me ... XD


----------

